# Chicago Far West Suburbs: Infrequent SW game?



## Jack Haggerty (Jul 9, 2002)

Is anyone out near Batavia interested in an infrequent SW20 game?

I work a 5-week rotating shift, so it's hard for me to make weekly games...  I was thinking of a game that meets about once a month.

I can play or GM.


----------

